

Ask HN: I'm collecting learning resources - care to share some ? - thibaut_barrere

I'm looking for learning resources I could add to one of my sites (in profile if interested).<p>I already found the following ones (reading HN):<p>http://learnyouahaskell.com/<p>http://learnyousomeerlang.com/<p>http://eloquentjavascript.net/<p>Would you have more similar sites to suggest ? (around programming, data processing, web design ...)<p>Thanks!
======
ThinkWriteMute
Here are some you don't have listed:

Mr. Neighborly’s Humble Little Ruby Book:

<http://www.humblelittlerubybook.com/book/>

Why’s (Poignant) Guide to Ruby:

<http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/>

Think Python (Or: How To Think Like A Computer Scientist):

<http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.html>

and my own (still in early alpha): <http://learnyouanrubyforawesomepower.info>
or <http://learnyouanruby.com> once I get some free cash :o

~~~
thibaut_barrere
Thanks - that's a great list!

------
olalonde
<http://www.ted.com/> has some great lectures <http://academicearth.org/> has
videos of university courses

~~~
thibaut_barrere
thank you!

